# Upgrading TiVo Series 2 - Part 2



## Hardliner (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry for posting something twice in a short period of time but I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.

Upgrading from a 40 GB Maxtor to a 200 GB Western Digital. It looked like the backup took but with the new HD in, it is in a constant loop of 'Welcome! Powering up...' then 'Almost there. Just a few minutes more...'

New HD is running. Can hear it. Read Step #9 of Hinsdale's How-To and it says to hit the power button (Where?) or the TiVo button to exit standby mode which hitting that doesn't make a difference.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Is that 200Gb New?
If not check it out with WD diagnostic software from their site.

Is your original 40Gb working?
If not, bad drive = bad backup = reboot loop.

Did you check the jumper on the drive.
It should be set to CS (cable select)


----------



## Hardliner (Jul 9, 2002)

spike2k5 said:


> Is that 200Gb New?
> If not check it out with WD diagnostic software from their site.
> 
> Is your original 40Gb working?
> ...


No but already ran the WD Diags. HD is fine.

Yes. Original 40 GB does work.

Cable Select or set the jumper for Slave? MFSLive Computer Setup showed me how to set it for Slave.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hardliner said:


> Cable Select or set the jumper for Slave? MFSLive Computer Setup showed me how to set it for Slave.


That's fine when you are baking the drive but once it's done, you have to put it in CS when you hook it up to Tivo.


----------



## Hardliner (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, found out the hard way that MFSTools doesn't work for my situation. Used MFS Live and that fixed everything. 224 recording hours now! woohoo!


----------



## macwizard8112 (Aug 24, 2007)

I upgraded my R10 to 687 Hours using 2 drives. God I love Tivo!
I just wish Directv would listen to Tivo.


----------

